# Anyone used intralipids?



## Md444885 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi All, I am in two minds about using intralipds? Anyone used and can share thoughts?


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

I'd recommend posting here -http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0 - I think you'll get a better response.

KA xxx


----------



## Md444885 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks! Will do x


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Yep and it won't do you any harm except to your wallet. Does it work, trials suggest it does but there is no definitive evidence.  I am 9wks and refused ivig as I will not put a blood product in my body unless it's life or death. It does seem to help with immunes but can't really know I suppose.
x


----------



## Md444885 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks MEl D - congrats on your BFP!

Did you take steroids as well?


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Md, 

Personally for me I'd say yes. I have had a cycle with immunes meds such as Prednisolone, Clexane, Gestone & Intralipids and it was a failed cycle but I am now starting cycle no 6 (due to leaking hydro tube) and once again I shall add all these meds to the cycle. 

I shall have 3 intralipid infusions throughout my cycle start with one prior to stims, one mid way and another at ET. If a BFP then have one every 4 weeks until week 12. 

I take 20mg pred, 40mg clexane and 100mg gestone. I've read so many positive stories where ladies have gone on to get a BFP with a cycle which includes such meds I wouldn't do a cycle with out now despite my previous failure. 

I think if you have a proven problem with immunes (mine was high uterine NK cells) then you really should consider them. Also if you look at Serum and so many overseas clinics who have been using these meds for some years now they have a high success rate and that's excluding ladies having DE so there is defiantly something in that they are proven to work. 

I've 4 friends, 2 got pregs after 3 IVF's and had immunes meds. 1 that had 4 IVF's and all failed but then caught natural and MC she then was going with Zita West Clinic when she found out she was pregnant again and this time it was supported with meds and now has an 18 month old daughter. At 43 has caught naturally again and is taking immunes meds as we speak. Finally my other friend caught naturally 3 times and mc everytime. Went to Care Notts, had an IVF cycle with all immunes meds and had two 4 year old twins. 

I wish you all the best, it has to be solely your choice but for me it's the only way. All the best xx


----------



## Md444885 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks so much for the information hbkmorris, it's really helpful. Wishing you all the best on this cycle xx


----------

